# Greyhound vs Megabus vs BoltBus vs Sprinter



## LookingGlassTie

Hey guys,

What are your thoughts regarding the accommodations and service among those four bus transportation services?   I've only ridden Greyhound myself so I don't have any personal experience with the other three.    But just in case I might want to use one of the others.......

Also, what about Southeastern Stages, which works with Greyhound Lines to transport passengers in the South?

Thanks!


----------



## pennyk

I cannot help you with those choices, but I am considering taking a "Red Bus" (redcoachusa) from Orlando to Tallahassee.  My brother-in-law informed me that his mother has taken the bus and was pleased.  I am interested in hearing if anyone has taken a "Red Bus" in Florida.


----------



## cpotisch

Bolt Bus is my favorite if those. Their buses almost always have good WiFi, outlets, and comfortable seats. And they’re prices are good too.


----------



## jebr

I've taken Megabus before and overall have had decent luck with them. Out of the probably three dozen legs I've taken with them, only two have had major issues. The first was when a bus broke down for a couple hours and I missed a connection where I left about two hours. Megabus doesn't officially support connections, but when I talked with them they were willing to rebook me to simply come back home that evening without any additional charge (the turnaround time at my destination was about a day to begin with, and there wasn't a great option to get me there with enough time to actually do anything at my destination.) I imagine had I wanted to get to my destination they would have made that work as well, though I'd be on the hook for any lodging charges.

The other time I had a major issue was when the bus didn't have good AC and it was around 85-90 outside. We opened the emergency exit roof hoods halfway to let in some air, but that only helped so much. They tried to fix it about halfway and gave us some time to get food and drink, but they weren't able to fix it. An email into their customer service line did offer a credit for a free trip, though I never got around to using it as I wanted to save it for a more expensive itinerary and wound up never using it. The ticket itself was either $1 or $5, so a refund wouldn't have been worth it (though they may have offered one.)

That said, I'd take them again and have a couple of trips coming up. One nice thing is that you can pay to reserve a specific seat, which is handy if you're boarding partways or want to have a specific seat. I like to get the front window seats, as the view is amazing. The $1 fares if you book the first ticket on the bus is also a solid deal.

I've never taken Bolt Bus or Sprinter. That said, Bolt Bus is owned by Greyhound but the buses tend to be a bit nicer. I've wanted to take them but their network is pretty small and it's never meshed with my schedule.


----------



## Pere Flyer

I’d throw in Jefferson Lines, too, as they do for the Mississippi River Longitudes what Southeastern Stages does in the South. Jeff Lines’s interiors are brightly colored and near spotless.

I’m about to take Peter Pan Lines this weekend, so I’ll throw in that assessment here once my itinerary is completed.


----------



## jebr

Pere Flyer said:


> I’d throw in Jefferson Lines, too, as they do for the Mississippi River Longitudes what Southeastern Stages does in the South. Jeff Lines’s interiors are brightly colored and near spotless.


And the northern latitudes in the US, especially Minnesota, the Dakotas, and Montana. Generally, if they're an option, no one else is (at least for ground transport,) but their buses are typically well-kept and I've had good luck with timekeeping being relatively decent. They do still have a few buses in their fleet that don't have outlets at every seat, though, and their seat pitch isn't the best. But if you're needing to get somewhere, they'll get the job done without too much issue or fuss.


----------



## JRR

The only bus I have taken is the “Hampton Jitney” from NYC out to the end of the line (visiting friends on Shelter Island), and it was nice.


----------



## NorthShore

I've always had good experiences with Megabus.

Greyhound has horrible customer service, especially if there's a problem.  I really think that they just view passengers as a problem that they'd rather do without.  I still take it, on occasion, but would prefer other options, if available.

Greyhound coaches, however, have usually been a bit more comfortable.  And some drivers are decent and helpful.  I believe they are better paid, which might make a difference in experience driving.


----------



## cpotisch

NorthShore said:


> I've always had good experiences with Megabus.
> 
> Greyhound has horrible customer service, especially if there's a problem.  I really think that they just view passengers as a problem that they'd rather do without.  I still take it, on occasion, but would prefer other options, if available.
> 
> Greyhound coaches, however, have usually been a bit more comfortable.  And some drivers are decent and helpful.  I believe they are better paid, which might make a difference in experience driving.


Strongly agree about the Greyhound customer service. Last September, my dad and I were taking Greyhound from Boston to NYC, and since we were connecting from the Downeaster, had booked a later bus in case the train was late (but with the option to switch to an earlier one if seats were available). The Downeaster ended up arriving on time, so we went to the Greyhound desk and asked to be switched from the 7:00 to the 6:15. She said that there were seats available and that she _could_ switch us over, but was REALLY resistant to doing so, because we'd "only end up arriving in NYC about 30 minutes earlier, which isn't that significant". She kept on sort of rejecting the idea that we would rather save 30 minutes and get home at a more reasonable time (at no extra cost to trouble) than not do that. She ended up obliging, but still seemed really confused. It was quite bizarre. :wacko:


----------



## NorthShore

Greyhounds exchange policy used to be a lot more liberal.   You could pretty much get on any bus to your destination with available seats.   Book the earlier/ride the later.  Of course, they'd also overbook and leave people at the gate.  I don't think the latter problem has ever entirely changed, however.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider

JRR said:


> The only bus I have taken is the “Hampton Jitney” from NYC out to the end of the line (visiting friends on Shelter Island), and it was nice.


Is that really in the Greyhound, Mega, Bolt, Chinatown bus, uh, category? Peer group?


----------



## cpotisch

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Is that really in the Greyhound, Mega, Bolt, Chinatown bus, uh, category? Peer group?


Not really, IMHO. The Jitney is more of a nice “weekend away” shuttle, which is a pretty different market.


----------



## Pere Flyer

Just completed a weekend of travel that included a Peter Pan bus in the afternoon from Providence Bus Terminal to Hartford Union Station and another at night from New York Port Authority to Providence Downtown. The company’s Providence terminal, situated north of downtown between a cemetery and I-95, is poorly suited for last-mile connectivity, but I was overall impressed with the bus company during my journey. The mobile ticketing worked without issue. The seats were comfortable, if a bit worn. The lavatory on the bus to Hartford was clean for being on a bus. The drivers were professional and courteous. The bus to Hartford was on time at all stops, and the bus to Providence, which was direct, was 20 minutes early.


----------



## JRR

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Is that really in the Greyhound, Mega, Bolt, Chinatown bus, uh, category? Peer group?


Not sure what it was. The friends gave us all the info, where to catch it, cost etc. S very nice bus just mated Hampton Jitney.


----------



## Seaboard92

I've done Megabus.com twice on one trip. The going leg wasn't bad I had the entire front of the bus to myself and I read the whole time. 

The second trip it was a bit uncomfortable on the second floor. And when I got in my car at the bus stop after getting off I promptly threw up all over my dad who drove out to pick me up from the bus stop. He was at least a good sport about it.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Inland Streamliner.

Just kidding. Not operating yet. SOON, though!


----------

